# Photo update of EOTL Farm goats



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First the whole herd, barn and pen
[attachment=5:3pv3bvvj]the herd and pen.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]

then the pregnant girls
L-R Angie, Lola & Sweet Pea
[attachment=4:3pv3bvvj]the goats march 27th 010.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]

Angie and Lola 
(look how big miss G is)
[attachment=3:3pv3bvvj]Angie and Lola on ramp.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]

Miss Mia 
the fat one
[attachment=2:3pv3bvvj]the goats march 27th 013.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]

Jitterbug
she is growing now 
[attachment=1:3pv3bvvj]Jbug march 27.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]

Cleaning the barn out -- where it is cleaned out the new kidding stalls are going to go and the back partition is coming out. The two 6x4 stalls will be along the right wall.
[attachment=0:3pv3bvvj]the goats march 27th 020.jpg[/attachment:3pv3bvvj]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to love that Purdy buckskin doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your goaties sure look real good....  :wink: :greengrin: :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are always so content looking! You can tell they are well loved  


Good spot for the stalls too, just enough cover from the open door to keep away drafts :wink: And they are "right" there...no need to search out those kids :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and one day there will be a door in the door way  dad is still planning on it by winter 2009! So fingers crossed


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone looks great and there will be babies jumping around before you know it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Everyone looks great and there will be babies jumping around before you know it.


I know! isnt that exciting!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes it is... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as much as I want her to kid NOW I dont want her to kid for a while LOL

I have so much to do to be ready it isnt funny!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

They look really good, Stacey

and I agree with you about the "kidding NOW" thing. Twould be nice to have kids on the ground NOW but still things to do... and obviously they would be too underdeveloped!

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have so much to do to be ready it isnt funny!


I know what ya mean.....timing is everything.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

